# The Lepton RDA



## DoubleD (11/8/15)

One of the shortest if not the shortest rebuildable atomizer on the market, only 8mm tall 


3 Post design

22mm rda

Delrin Black Tip with Brass (interchangeable)
Adjustable Airflow on the base of tip.
Comes in Black or SS
$60 - http://www.socialitevape.com/product/emperor-vapeast-lepton-rda/

From left to right: Lepton, Iti-Rawa and Derringer -- Tiny tiny tiny little RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (11/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> One of the shortest if not the shortest rebuildable atomizer on the market, only 8mm tall
> 
> 
> 3 Post design
> ...


That's one tiny RDA, but I like small tanks.


----------



## DoubleD (11/8/15)

Yeah crazy small, might even be too small lol


----------



## DoubleD (11/8/15)

I like the way the airflow works, no leaks


----------



## huffnpuff (11/8/15)

I'd pay to see someone experience spitback on one of these new ultra low profile atties. Must be quite ... intense

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (13/8/15)

Grimm's review:


----------



## zadiac (13/8/15)

I'm actually waiting for an RDA that is only 5mm in height

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (13/8/15)

zadiac said:


> I'm actually waiting for an RDA that is only 5mm in height


Haha ya that seems to be the road we are on.
To be honest bud, I'm only interested in RDAs that are less than 20mm in diameter, not a fan of the over hang on my reo with 22mm RDAs. Which sucks, my choices are so limited

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (14/8/15)

I agree. On a Reo an atty should be 20mm or less, but then on the Reo woodvil, that doesn't matter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

